# Vintage 50'S-70'S Omega Seamasters



## zakkaz (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi, new to thewatchforum.

I am looking to enter the world of luxury with a new timepiece. Never owned an expensive wraistpiece, but looking for something classic and have opted for a seamaster.

I have been scouring ebay, and they are going for around Â£250-400 (item locations india, singapore, etc), and around Â£600 for uk sellers (where I'm from - West Midlands).

I want to get the best deal for my budget which is around Â£300. Are the ones from India, etc going to be fake? The sellers have high feedback and from a casual eye, the pictures look good and authentic. I'm talking about sellers such as great swiss watches and watch mart on ebay there are also sellers from Thailand and Canada. Can anyone verify any of these as being authentic?

Also, many have 're-painted' dials, is this normal?

None have papers, etc.

Is there anything else I should be looking out for?

Or anywhere in West Midlands where I can procure one with my budget? Looking for a black dial seamaster, preferably 60's in good condition, preferably with date.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I think you have to be very careful if you buy anything from abroad via fleabay. You have to ask yourself 'what would you be able to do to sort things out if there is a problem' and the answer is 'very little'. Fleabay don't seem that bothered about complaints. If you buy from a reputable source in the UK at least you have some come-back and some watches come with a 'return in 7 days for full refund if not satisfied'

If you are not that well up on vintage watches then I would advise playing safe.

Cheers


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

aroma said:


> I think you have to be very careful if you buy anything from abroad via fleabay. You have to ask yourself 'what would you be able to do to sort things out if there is a problem' and the answer is 'very little'. Fleabay don't seem that bothered about complaints. If you buy from a reputable source in the UK at least you have some come-back and some watches come with a 'return in 7 days for full refund if not satisfied'
> 
> If you are not that well up on vintage watches then I would advise playing safe.
> 
> Cheers


What he says.

I know at least one of the sellers you mentioned should be treated with caution even though he's in the UK. I suspect a lot of his watches are redials - some of them pretty poor. That said, there are still a lot of decent sellers so good luck with your hunt!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi '

Stick around build your post count up to 50 posts & you will learn alot & have the oppertunity buying from this community of like minded people

all the best Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Agree with Martin, you will learn lots in a short space of time and likely to find something that will fit your budget for sale on here.

Personally I don't use egay for anything, had a few crappy experiences and completely boycotted it...

Despite that, some get gems regularly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2011)

zakkaz said:


> Hi, new to thewatchforum.
> 
> I am looking to enter the world of luxury with a new timepiece. Never owned an expensive wraistpiece, but looking for something classic and have opted for a seamaster.
> 
> ...


No to repainted dials! No papers is ok. Anyway I would chose constellations (pie pan ones w/out date).

If you want to be sure you are not buying frankenwatches register at omega.ch and check refs on their db.

In the past I had some watches serviced directly at Omega in Switzerlad.. the result was awesome.

I will post pictures when I go home.


----------



## byrnes (Nov 11, 2010)

Ive just bought a vintage tissot from fleabay from a seller in india, he has alot of good feedback, and his negatives are from people who cant get a watch working (not knowing to wind a manual wind thinking its automatic) he has said send it back and he will refund them. At Â£51 i'm going to see what it turns up like.

Thing with ebay is just to be careful, research the watch you want and the seller.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's the picture of the connie I had serviced at Omega CH


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow - that's a seriously nice job. Do you mind me asking is it a hideously expensive job to have done by Omega?

(and would they report back to you if they were to uncover a fake/replica?)


----------



## aesmith (Aug 7, 2009)

byrnes said:


> Ive just bought a vintage tissot from fleabay from a seller in india, he has alot of good feedback, and his negatives are from people who cant get a watch working (not knowing to wind a manual wind thinking its automatic) he has said send it back and he will refund them. At Â£51 i'm going to see what it turns up like.
> 
> Thing with ebay is just to be careful, research the watch you want and the seller.


Let us know how you get on, I've seen some of those sellers (don't know if I'm allowed to name them), and been tempted.


----------



## wolfman (Oct 25, 2010)

chrisx74 said:


> Here's the picture of the connie I had serviced at Omega CH


Wow, thats beautiful. I'm in a similar position to zakkaz. Looking for a vintage watch (1961) - no offers from fellow forum members, so been looking at the Omegas on e-bay (alot from India) but worried about their genuineness.

wolfman


----------



## cityhunter10 (Aug 30, 2010)

it looks very classic..very nice..


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

wolfman said:


> chrisx74 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the picture of the connie I had serviced at Omega CH
> ...


You have PM about a 1961 seamaster on another site


----------



## nickkk (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm also interested in repainted dials, if done to a high standard, but not i guess by an omega officially sanctioned company (if such exists), what effect is there on value compared to leaving it weathered?

same question in respect to polished cases also, some of the Singaporian/Indian resellers try to make their vintage watches look like new, is this a value issue? The visuals are certainly appealing....

thanks


----------



## nickkk (Feb 17, 2011)

further to the above....

A repainted dial by a non omega approved outfit (far east?)

against a restored one by STS for example

If the same standard, does it effect value one against another?

also if colour is a few shades off original?

sorry for all the q's but steep learning curve on this one..


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Got mine from a UK auction house , maybe thats an option you could consider ?

Good luck

Andy


----------



## trevr (Feb 10, 2009)

That is a seriously good looking piece Sir.

How much did you nab it for?

How's the lume looking? And are you going to polish out the scratches?


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

nickkk said:


> further to the above....
> 
> A repainted dial by a non omega approved outfit (far east?)
> 
> ...


Repainted dials on any watch will have some impact on value although restored seamasters that remain true to the original in my view is no big deal price dependent, however some of the repainted things in india/asia are so far from what the original looked like in my view they are a waste of money.

I would steer away from repainted constellations, there is a big difference in price on restored vs original

I would run with the advice already given, save up and buy through the forum, much safer - i would also invest in doing a little homework, there is plenty on the net to read, most people that dont do thier homework and then get stung bleat about it after the event are unlikely to get much sympathy i'm afraid

Good luck with the hunt

Dave


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

trevr said:


> That is a seriously good looking piece Sir.
> 
> How much did you nab it for?
> 
> How's the lume looking? And are you going to polish out the scratches?


Why thank you :thumbsup:

I got it from auction as mentioned for a very good price , but unfortunately by the time commission vat and postage was added it became just a pretty good price :wallbash:

I have bought a genuine Omega crystal to replace the one in the photo , just got to get round to replacing it now

cheers

Andy


----------

